# Stone Sealer Blah Blah Blah



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok prob been covered 1000 times but just wondering if Prosoco makes a breathable stone sealer for some crab orchard. I've never sealed any of my stone, but I have a request from a friend who wants to know what to use.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Natural Stone Sealer, check the catalog. Our lovely gov't. took the product off the market in Indiana in 2011 and I haven't come up with a replacement yet. 

They have a water based and a solvent based. According to my rep, the solvent based is much more effective than the water based. Of corse, the solvent based is what they took off the market.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Don't know about them but I like Miracle or Stone Tech :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Just used some SLX100 by Prosoco.......customer is very happy, as he _should_ be for about $925/5gallon bucket......careful though, after you read the instructions you won't even want someone smoking a cig within 100 yards of you.......You get a LOT of coverage, and the nice folks at Prosoco tell me I won't have to reseal for about 7 years.........


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I used to use masonry lusta matte finish for indoor use if thats any help


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> I used to use masonry lusta matte finish for indoor use if thats any help


That's Silpro right? They make good stuff too.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If you want a penetrating sealer, the Siloxane PD is good and is water based.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank You my friends....that is helpful.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

This thread is to focused on the topic. Let me cure that by asking, what's a crab orchard?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess it's a Southern thing.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

DavidC said:


> This thread is to focused on the topic. Let me cure that by asking, what's a crab orchard?
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


A fieldstone that costs three fiddy a ton!


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

DavidC said:


> This thread is to focused on the topic. Let me cure that by asking, what's a crab orchard?
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


Ok Ok more like this


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

DavidC said:


> This thread is to focused on the topic. Let me cure that by asking, what's a crab orchard?
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


Don't feel too bad about it Dave....its a mason thing. I'm pretty sure all of us know what crab orchard was and now so do you. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

It is some fine looking stone. Counter top grade:>)

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> Don't feel too bad about it Dave....its a mason thing. I'm pretty sure all of us know what crab orchard was and now so do you. :thumbsup:


I didn't know. i was pretty sure it was a well known American quarry but I've never heard of it


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Just study the Cultured Stone and Eldorado catalogs and you will get a feel for all the popular indigenous American stone types.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

ha, yeah i know about "historic bucks county" as i think Diamond D calls it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

God, I hate that stone (or the facsimile of it).


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

It's popular though. 

i'll go one step further, i ahte all the imitations. If i had a choice I'd touch nothing but natural stone everyday, but I wouldn't work much and mostly just in restoration or small jobs. Buying stone is so cost prohibitive that few people (that are in my niche) are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is my spiel:

If you want something exotic, like reef-stone or river rock, then you probably will do better with fake stone. If you want anything local (limestone and sandstones, white to tan and red), then you are better off with thin cut real stone or just using dimensional stone.

There is a place for faux stone, but there is also no excuse for using it when the real thing is cheaper.


----------

